# What film should I buy for my Minolta SRT 202? [I'm COMPLETELY new to film photog]



## lindsaycurganphoto (Feb 16, 2014)

I have no idea what the best film might be... I know I would like a good sharp image with some fine grain for texture. 
I want to try out color and black and white both, so you can tell me your thoughts on both types. 

ALSO, I'll be looking to send my film off to develop it rather than using walmart or some junk. 
So, can you recommend a great place for me to ship my film off to to be developed? 

Links will be appreciated! :mrgreen:

Thanks!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 16, 2014)

Lower ISO film has smaller grain ... I personally prefer 100 or lower.
This goes with both colour and B&W.
Film is a personal thing, as different film types/brands have their own characteristics ... so this is something you will have to experiment with.


----------



## lindsaycurganphoto (Feb 16, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Lower ISO film has smaller grain ... I personally prefer 100 or lower.
> This goes with both colour and B&W.
> Film is a personal thing, as different film types/brands have their own characteristics ... so this is something you will have to experiment with.



I know I'll need to experiment, but I don't even know what the right kind of film would be. I THINK I read that 35mm is what I need? I'm scared to buy something and it be the wrong thing.
Ex.: Do I just buy 35mm film that works with newer film cameras? Is it all the same for both new and old film cameras or are there certain brands specifically for older film cameras?


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 16, 2014)

My favorite color print (C-41) is Fuji 400.....




I also like Kodak 400....




Or I like to shoot slide film (E-6) and process it in C-41 to get shots like this.....   





Black-n-White film I really like just about any film. HP5 or Tri-x for old school grain shots or Kodak T-Max or Ilford Delta films for smooth T-grain tech.
There is still a C-41 BW film out there as well.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 16, 2014)

Ah, you really don't know much about film.
Yes, the camera you have used 35mm film
First you should read the User Guide: Minolta SR-T 200, 201, 202 instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free instruction manuals
Then look over the films that may be available to you: Amazon.com: 35mm - Film / Film Photography: Electronics


----------



## limr (Feb 16, 2014)

A great standard B&W film to start with is Kodak TriX. It's got nice grain for a 400 speed film. If you want finer, though, look for the Kodak Tmax 100. It's going to be less tolerant of exposure errors, however.

The Ilford Delta films are also fine-grained.


For color, I like the Kodak Gold series, although the 100 speed is difficult to get. Not sure if it's being made anymore. The 200 speed is still available but that too is getting scarce - maybe it's being replaced? I've been seeing Color Plus 200 lately, which might be the replacement.


----------



## lindsaycurganphoto (Feb 16, 2014)

The photos are super helpful! Thanks. I really love the Kodak 400 result! Gorgeous color and grain. :] Thanks!


----------



## lindsaycurganphoto (Feb 16, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, you really don't know much about film.
> Yes, the camera you have used 35mm film
> First you should read the User Guide: Minolta SR-T 200, 201, 202 instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free instruction manuals
> Then look over the films that may be available to you: Amazon.com: 35mm - Film / Film Photography: Electronics



Hahaha, yeah, I wasn't kidding about not knowing film. & thanks--I'll read through the manual and look over the films! Very helpful. :]


----------



## tirediron (Feb 16, 2014)

limr said:


> A great standard B&W film to start with is Kodak TriX. It's got nice grain for a 400 speed film. If you want finer, though, look for the Kodak Tmax 100. It's going to be less tolerant of exposure errors, however.
> 
> The Ilford Delta films are also fine-grained.
> 
> ...


Kodak????? uke:  _*EVERYONE*_ knows that the BEST B&W print films are made by Ilford!  HP5 and FP4 are excellent choices, and very forgiving if you want to develop at home as well!


----------



## lindsaycurganphoto (Feb 16, 2014)

limr said:


> A great standard B&W film to start with is Kodak TriX. It's got nice grain for a 400 speed film. If you want finer, though, look for the Kodak Tmax 100. It's going to be less tolerant of exposure errors, however.
> 
> The Ilford Delta films are also fine-grained.
> 
> ...



Sweet, I'll look those up! The Kodak TriX sounds like what I need if it's more tolerant--since I'm just starting out.


----------



## lindsaycurganphoto (Feb 16, 2014)

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > A great standard B&W film to start with is Kodak TriX. It's got nice grain for a 400 speed film. If you want finer, though, look for the Kodak Tmax 100. It's going to be less tolerant of exposure errors, however.
> ...



Cool!! Good to know! I'll look those guys uppp.


----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 16, 2014)

lindsaycurganphoto said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Lower ISO film has smaller grain ... I personally prefer 100 or lower.
> ...



If your shooting with a SLR 202 you will definitely need to use 35mm film. 35 mm is 35 mm. There are different speeds (iso). The lower the ISO the slower the film speed but the finer the grain is in the photo. There are not a lot of companies left that make film any longer. You'll probably need to buy your film on line. Sounds to me like your very new to film photography and you should get yourself a good book and start from the beginning;


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm a fan of Fuji Superia or Kodak 400. If you're not sure quite what you want to shoot primarily, maybe a 400 ISO film might be a bit more versatile.


----------



## limr (Feb 16, 2014)

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > A great standard B&W film to start with is Kodak TriX. It's got nice grain for a 400 speed film. If you want finer, though, look for the Kodak Tmax 100. It's going to be less tolerant of exposure errors, however.
> ...



Blasphemer! 

Okay, yes, I do really like the Ilford films. But don't go hatin' on my TriX, man! You'll have to pry it out of my cold dead hands and out of the K1000 that will be clutched in them! :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Feb 16, 2014)

Kodak still puts out excellent products.   Too bad their corporate culture has dimmed so much of our enthusiasm for them.    But I buy lots of Kodak products, as well as Ilford.   


Okay, complete thread hijack:








I am deeply in love with this image.    It looks hand-colored.        It makes me happy.     

/hijack.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 17, 2014)

This is probably buried already but..

Get a film that is easy to find.  Use it until you get comfortable enough that you can get consistent results.  

_ i.e. you can get a decent picture no matter the conditions._

By that time you'll have a pretty good idea what you want out of a film and having looked around will have a pretty good idea which films will render it.

good luck
 (only takes work though )


----------



## vimwiz (Feb 17, 2014)

My personal favourites are Ilford HP5+ (B&W) and Kodak UltraMAX (Colour C-41). These are both fast ISO 400 films, though.

Basically, try a few until you find one you like

If you process B&W at home use Ilford because its easy to get the spec sheets etc...


----------

